# What's in your CSA this week? And what are you making?



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

First pickup today! We got greenleaf, redleaf, and Boston lettuce, mesclun mix and arugula. I see a MONSTER salad in my future.

We also got radishes, turnips, garlic scapes, beet greens, and the biggest bok choi I've ever seen.

I'll stir fry some garlic scapes and bok choi tonight.

How about you?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

This past week, we had WAY too much lettuce, spinach, garlic scapes, broccoli, kale, endive, and bok choy, plus some herbs.

We used a bit of the broccoli, and the bok choy and spinach, along with some little carrots that came from thinning the carrots in my garden, to make a nice stir fry. The endive and lettuce I supplemented with arugula from our garden, local cukes and some forced hothouse tomatoes a farm near here grows, and made salad. The garlic scapes I'll use for this and that all week, and the spinach mostly went into a veggie burrito bake. The rest of the broccoli I blanched and froze for the winter. Some of the thyme went into some chicken soup, and the rest of the herbs (oregano, lemon balm, and some catnip) are drying. I have a new kitty in the house, so the catnip is welcome.

We also had huge quantities of strawberries, sour cherries, and blueberries, that I got at the farmer's market. We've already got twelve jars of jam put up, and about 15 quarts of fruit frozen. My own strawberry and blueberry plants were transplanted this spring, so they're only producing tiny quantities, which my kiddos are mostly picking and eating right away.

I also sent lettuce over to my neighbor; we can't eat all that we get, and there's no sense keeping it since there'll be more next week.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't get this week's box until Friday, but the list is already out...

Tomatoes, potatoes, onions, summer squash, chard, peppers, carrots, beets (I ordered 4 extra bunches of beets) and lettuce in the veggie box.

In the fruit box: oranges, peaches, melon, cherries, blueberries, grapes and plums.

And my only plan so far is to pickle me some beets. Although we may have tongue next week, which would use up the potatoes as well. The squash usually winds up sauteed or roasted, and the rest will wind up in a salad. The fruit we just eat as snacks.


----------



## jessicafairy (Mar 8, 2004)

Strawberries, spinach, salad mix, lettuce, kale, radishes, green garlic, kohlrabi, I think thats it.

Strawberries got jammed!
radishes went to Gramma
kohlrabi met with potatoes to become pancakes (latkes)
spinach & garlic got together with broccoli, onion, potatoes, carrot, chicken stock, & cheddar to become Green Soup
salad mix & lettuces to be salad
no idea what I'm doing with the Kale yet...


----------



## dfunk98 (Jul 14, 2005)

i got radishes, spinach, freckle lettuce, butter lettuce, oregano, sugar snap peas, garlic scapes and harekai turnips.
i'm going to make a nice, big salad tomorrow night and also some orzo with creamed spinach. i found a recipe for turnip gratin and one for radish soup. these are veggies i am not very fond of but would like to try and enjoy them.
our pickins were slim these week. it was our first pick-up and we've had lots or rain lately. i'm hoping things will improve since the csa said we could expect 10-15 lbs. every 2 weeks and i'd say i barely got 3 lbs. this is the first time i've ever joined a csa.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dfunk98* 
i'm hoping things will improve since the csa said we could expect 10-15 lbs. every 2 weeks and i'd say i barely got 3 lbs. this is the first time i've ever joined a csa.

Earlier in the season tends to be lighter - mostly lettuces, etc. Later in the season you'll get more tomatoes and squash, which will be weightier.

Aven


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

We got blueberries (yum!!) peaches, potatoes, leeks, cucumbers, corn, tomatoes, dill, and squash... I am making calabacitas with the squash, tomatoes and leek. blueberries are going into a pie (we went black berry picking last weekend and have more). peaches are prolly going into the same pie. potatoes are just going to be used for whatever i feel like making this week and cucumbers are going to work for lunch.. I looove cucumbers.
corn is getting roasted most likely.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I'm just getting ready to go get our box. Last week we got lettuce, little yellow crookneck squash, and big zucchini, chard, cucumbers, strawberries, potatoes, green beans, and onions, I think. I made a vegetable tiella with a lot of it for our school's teacher appreciation dinner. Who knows what will await me in this week's box! I'm hoping we might get one more batch of sugar snap peas in this week's box, but it's probably too late for that. Maybe shitakes, though.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dfunk98* 
i found a recipe for turnip gratin and one for radish soup. these are veggies i am not very fond of but would like to try and enjoy them.

I can't really help you with the turnips, unless they're baby turnips (which are good braised like in a stew - but taken out before they go mushy).

But for the radishes - cooking them takes a lot of the bite out... you can boil or steam them like you would baby red potatoes. They aren't starchy like potatoes, but once cooked they taste a lot like them. You can also slice them thinly (like with a mandoline or FP) and toss them with salt for a couple minutes, rinse and drain. Then toss them in your salad - salting them pulls a lot of their bite out. I also like to mix them with cucumbers in an asian dressing - they make a great complement without being overpowering.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

What DO YOU DO with those darn garlic scapes???? I'd never heard of them before.









There has been a lot of salad eating here!

Just the site of all of that lettuce had me whipping up a batch of green goddess dressing and I can't get enough!

I love the red bibb lettuce.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

bok choy
chard?(I think that's what it is)
collards
herbs (cilantro and dill)
turnips
lots of lettuces
arugula
radishes

I forget what else...mainly lotsa greens for now!









and FLOWERS!!!







:

and of course bunches of garlic scapes! one of my favs! I used them in some soup tonight. I love them in eggs. You can basically use them any way you use regular garlic or eat them raw in salads.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

By garlic scapes - is that what around here is called green garlic? I just use it anywhere I might otherwise use onions or garlic. Everywhere from mixed into meatloaf or meatballs to topping on pizza or salad or pasta.

They also puree into sauces like pesto or salad dressings pretty nicely.


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

What's a CSA?


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

CSA= Community Supported Agriculture

you can find one near you through www.localharvest.org


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

here is an article about garlic scapes (w/ a pic and a recipe)

http://www.addisonindependent.com/node/2305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
By garlic scapes - is that what around here is called green garlic? I just use it anywhere I might otherwise use onions or garlic. Everywhere from mixed into meatloaf or meatballs to topping on pizza or salad or pasta.

They also puree into sauces like pesto or salad dressings pretty nicely.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LauraLoo* 







What's a CSA?

Community Supported Agriculture. Basically you buy a "share" of a farm and then are given produce over the course of the season. It is good for the farmers because they have a steady income, and it can be good for you because you are getting locally grown produce (often organic) and are part of a coopoerative/community movement. The risk is that if the farmer has a bad season, you as the buyer are also taking a risk of not getting a good return. In essense everyone shares the risk/bounty.

We are very early in our season here, wich started at the begiing of June. I got dried herbs, sea salt (?), swiss chard, collard greens, garlic sticks, spring onions, lettuce, and radishes (though I traded the radishes for more chard). We also got oranges that the farmer's friend brought up from Florida, which are not offically organic, but are untreated. They were ugly, but made great juice


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I use garlic scapes the same way I'd use onions or bulb garlic.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

We got bok choy, collards, red kale, regular kale, dino kale, broccoli, red leaf and green leaf lettuce, and Bibb lettuce.







We're lovin' it!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I've been having a terrific time with my CSA! In fact we've already eaten all our food for the week except for the strawberries and peas we picked yesterday (and frankly, they are mostly gone anyway, eaten raw while we were still at the farm and on the way home).

In fact, I'm afraid I'm going to miss the greens when the summer season harvest starts coming in. (Though I'm sure I'll be plenty distracted by the next stuff!).

Here are some of the things I've been making.

=======
Kale Breakfast Squares

1 bunch greens (kale, bok choi, swiss chard, whatever you like)
1 small onion (I wouldn't use the garlic scapes in this one, but that's just me)
4-6 eggs
2 pieces of toast (or equivilent breadcrumbs)
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 pat butter

Preheat oven to 350F. Stack greens, then slice into strips. Turn and slice the other way so you have sliced up greens. Place butter in pan and soften on medium, add onions and sautee for a few minutes, then add greens right on top and stir for another few minutes. Sautee until greens are limp (but still brightly colored, to preserve nutrients).

In a medium bowl, beat eggs, then add greens/onion mixture. Crumble toast (or add breadcrumbs) and cheese. Pour into a greased 8x8 or 8x13 pan. Bake for 25 minutes at 350F. Yum!

=======
Sauteed Swiss Chard with Balsamic Vinegar and Paremsan

1 bunch swiss chard (or any other dark green)
1 pat butter
1 tbsp vinegar
1/3 cup parmesan
1 or 2 hard-boiled eggs

Sautee greens in a pan with butter until wllted and brightly colored. Add the splash of vinegar near the end of sauteeing. Move to serving bowls and sprinkle parmesan generously on top, then garnish with thinly sliced (or crumbled) hard boiled eggs.

=======
Laohaire's Sort of Stirfry

This one isn't exactly original but I don't think I'm really stirfrying, but when I tried this out it tasted so good my husband asked for it three days in a row. And a good way to use some of the other stuff you've got too.

3 baby turnips
3 radishes
1 bunch greens (Bok Choi or Sensapoi is good)
1 small pat butter
About 5 garlic scapes
1/2 cup of vegetable stock
1/2 tbsp crushed ginger
1 tbsp soy sauce
2 cups brown rice

I heat up the butter on medium, then splash 2 goodsized spoonfuls of the stock onto the pan. Then I add the sliced radishes, turnips and garlic scapes, and ginger. I let it cook a while, it doesn't really steam or sautee, but this way the flavor of the stock cooks in nicely. I keep stirring and adding more stock as it dries up. I add the greens and soy sauce near the end, then serve the mixture over brown rice (folks can add more soy sauce to taste).

=======
Coconut greens

This recipe I haven't really finished yet but I tried sauteeing greens with coconut for an interesting flavor. I recommend unsweetened (my store had only sweetened and I thought it was too sweet) unless you have a kid with a sweet tooth who you are trying to get to eat greens. Add some lemon juice too, to round out the flavor.

=======
White pizza with greens

I use the artisan bread in 5 minutes a day method, with whole wheat flour, for the crust. I sautee greens and garlic scapes in olive oil. I roll out the dough, add 1 tbsp olive oil, 3 cloves minced garlic, pinch of salt, pinch of pepper, crumbled feta cheese, greens and scapes. Bake on a pizza stone at 500F for about 10-15 minutes, until crust is slightly browned. Another yum!


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

laohaire, thank you for those recipes!

this week we got:
baby turnips
radishes
cilantro
bok choy
rhubarb
garlic scapes
spinach

yum!!


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

We get a box from a farmer who has a huge farm and also buys from other organic growers. We got
Apples
bananas
nectarines
chard
salad greens
kale
avocados
zucchini
artichokes
cantaloupe.
(some of this I added to the order, the box isn't THAT big!"

I am going to try to make kale chips today I think. I saute zucchini, steam the artichokes.

Lately though, I've been doing this one dish that is really, really good. I take any root vegetables and cut them into large cubes, then, if I have peppers, I add those too. I put them onto a sheet pan, slather them in olive oil and salt and bake them at 400 until they're brownish. So, twice this week we did potatos, carrots, onions and red peppers. We'll do this with any root vegetables and peppers that we get for awhile because the kids actually eat it this way!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

:

Thank you SO much for these recipes! I am going to try them ALL this week!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
I've been having a terrific time with my CSA! In fact we've already eaten all our food for the week except for the strawberries and peas we picked yesterday (and frankly, they are mostly gone anyway, eaten raw while we were still at the farm and on the way home).

In fact, I'm afraid I'm going to miss the greens when the summer season harvest starts coming in. (Though I'm sure I'll be plenty distracted by the next stuff!).

Here are some of the things I've been making.

=======
Kale Breakfast Squares

1 bunch greens (kale, bok choi, swiss chard, whatever you like)
1 small onion (I wouldn't use the garlic scapes in this one, but that's just me)
4-6 eggs
2 pieces of toast (or equivilent breadcrumbs)
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 pat butter

Preheat oven to 350F. Stack greens, then slice into strips. Turn and slice the other way so you have sliced up greens. Place butter in pan and soften on medium, add onions and sautee for a few minutes, then add greens right on top and stir for another few minutes. Sautee until greens are limp (but still brightly colored, to preserve nutrients).

In a medium bowl, beat eggs, then add greens/onion mixture. Crumble toast (or add breadcrumbs) and cheese. Pour into a greased 8x8 or 8x13 pan. Bake for 25 minutes at 350F. Yum!

=======
Sauteed Swiss Chard with Balsamic Vinegar and Paremsan

1 bunch swiss chard (or any other dark green)
1 pat butter
1 tbsp vinegar
1/3 cup parmesan
1 or 2 hard-boiled eggs

Sautee greens in a pan with butter until wllted and brightly colored. Add the splash of vinegar near the end of sauteeing. Move to serving bowls and sprinkle parmesan generously on top, then garnish with thinly sliced (or crumbled) hard boiled eggs.

=======
Laohaire's Sort of Stirfry

This one isn't exactly original but I don't think I'm really stirfrying, but when I tried this out it tasted so good my husband asked for it three days in a row. And a good way to use some of the other stuff you've got too.

3 baby turnips
3 radishes
1 bunch greens (Bok Choi or Sensapoi is good)
1 small pat butter
About 5 garlic scapes
1/2 cup of vegetable stock
1/2 tbsp crushed ginger
1 tbsp soy sauce
2 cups brown rice

I heat up the butter on medium, then splash 2 goodsized spoonfuls of the stock onto the pan. Then I add the sliced radishes, turnips and garlic scapes, and ginger. I let it cook a while, it doesn't really steam or sautee, but this way the flavor of the stock cooks in nicely. I keep stirring and adding more stock as it dries up. I add the greens and soy sauce near the end, then serve the mixture over brown rice (folks can add more soy sauce to taste).

=======
Coconut greens

This recipe I haven't really finished yet but I tried sauteeing greens with coconut for an interesting flavor. I recommend unsweetened (my store had only sweetened and I thought it was too sweet) unless you have a kid with a sweet tooth who you are trying to get to eat greens. Add some lemon juice too, to round out the flavor.

=======
White pizza with greens

I use the artisan bread in 5 minutes a day method, with whole wheat flour, for the crust. I sautee greens and garlic scapes in olive oil. I roll out the dough, add 1 tbsp olive oil, 3 cloves minced garlic, pinch of salt, pinch of pepper, crumbled feta cheese, greens and scapes. Bake on a pizza stone at 500F for about 10-15 minutes, until crust is slightly browned. Another yum!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Another recipe, one I haven't tried yet but looks good and useful!

GARLIC SCAPES PESTO
1 cup garlic scapes
4 T freash lemon juice
1/2 cup olive oil
1 cup grated parmesane cheese (you may want to use more or use pine nuts!)
Salt to taste
Put scapes and lemon juice in a bowl of food processor with steel blade and process unitl scapes are very finely chopped. With food processorrunning , add oil, and process 2-3 minutes. Remove lid, add half of the cheeses and process for two minutes, then add the rest and process for 2 more minutes..
Serve with hot pasta. Would also be good on fish, or with rice.


----------



## treespeak (Nov 30, 2007)

Our farmers are really going to town right now.

This week we got:

Strawberries
grapefruit
oranges
lemons
avocados

beets (made delicious beet chips)
broccoli
carrots
kale (made kale chips)
cilantro
thyme
calendula (drying for use in herbal tincture)
zucchini (used recipe from Zuni Cafe for pickled zucchini: yum!)
tomatoes
cucumber (raita to go with curry)
green beans
garlic
green onions

Right now I'm making minestrone soup with tomatoes, zucchini, carrots, onions, garlic, thyme, and green beans from our CSA

Thanks for the Kale breakfast bar recipe Laohaire...looks delicious.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

This is my first year with a CSA so far I love it! Our box was pretty small but very good.

2 lbs of strawberries!!!, lettuce, radishes, rhubarb, green onions, and something that looks like green onions but are red.

So far we've made salads and have eaten a bunch of strawberries. So delicious!







: I froze the rest of the strawberries and plan on freezing my green onions. Actually I might freeze everything for now if I can't think of something to cook soon.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

do ya'll get to pick what's in your boxes or is it already assembled when you pick up? Our CSA is at a farm and we get a tote bag at the beginning of the season to fill up once a week (plus u pick)


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I am sooo jealous of those getting tomatoes already!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
do ya'll get to pick what's in your boxes or is it already assembled when you pick up? Our CSA is at a farm and we get a tote bag at the beginning of the season to fill up once a week (plus u pick)

The two CSAs in our area allow you to choose. I don't know how they accurately plan for demand or what they do if they don't unload a crop fast enough and can't sell it all at the market. Probably the farmers eat it







I do like that system very much, though I would be ok having it preselected as well.

I'm a little envious of those getting fruit! We have strawberries, and we'll also get melons (technically a vegetable I think, but ...) but that's it for fruit. Fortunately there's an orchard about 25 minutes away that grows cherries, apples and a few other fruits. I'll have to look up cherry season again; I'm sure it's coming up soon.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Our CSA donates their leftovers to the food bank weekly.

I can't wait for tree fruit season! We are doing UPick organic strawberries next week and we have loads of raspberries on the property where we live about to ripen!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
The two CSAs in our area allow you to choose. I don't know how they accurately plan for demand or what they do if they don't unload a crop fast enough and can't sell it all at the market. Probably the farmers eat it







I do like that system very much, though I would be ok having it preselected as well.

I'm a little envious of those getting fruit! We have strawberries, and we'll also get melons (technically a vegetable I think, but ...) but that's it for fruit. Fortunately there's an orchard about 25 minutes away that grows cherries, apples and a few other fruits. I'll have to look up cherry season again; I'm sure it's coming up soon.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

For those of you wondering what to do with Kale...Kale chips. They're awesome. Just cut kale up into chipsized pieces, spray or slather it with olive oil and salt and bake it for 20 minutes on 350. The pieces will be crunchy when they're done. If they're not crunchy, put them on 400 for a few minutes.

I don't remember where I heard this, so maybe it was on Mothering. We just did them today and they were awesome! I'll never throw away kale again







:


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

I got 2 heads of lettuce (boston and red) - I gave one to my parents
baby spinach
kohlrabi
garlic scapes - roasted and ate last night
sugar snap peas - eating these raw
strawberries
scallions
swiss chard

and the website said escarole and broccoli, but my box didn't have any. Odd.

I have to admit, I'm not great at using up a ton of lettuce in a week. And I have to confess that I am in a grouchy mood today, it's pouring and cold, and my kids are really really whiny. So, I'm probably going to order take-out.


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

In our box this week:
avacados
tomatoes
tangellos
strawberries
kohlrabi
onions
potatoes
chard
collards
summer squash
basil (first of the year)
cilantro
eggs
goat milk (first time we've ever had raw milk!)

I made pesto last night, and roasted delicata squash from last week.

Any latke advice? I'd love to have a way to use up the kohlrabi and potatoes.


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

We got

plums
nectarines
apricots
blueberries
artichokes
green beans
lettuce(green and red leaf)
zucchini
red potatoes
green chard
parsley
onions

We have made plum jam, apricot scones, blueberry pancakes, dinner tonight was potato salad with steamed zucchini. We have had a lot of salads and mostly just need to use the chard and a little more lettuce before we get our box on saturday. We have a lot of potatoes but those keep a little . We also froze some green beans and artichokes.

It's funny to see what is in season in other places. We've gotten tomatoes once and cherry season is over here. The peas are over too.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dfunk98* 
i found a recipe for turnip gratin and one for radish soup. these are veggies i am not very fond of but would like to try and enjoy them.

Radishes are delicious when roasted with potatoes.

Cube your potatoes, half your radishes. Toss all in oil+whatever spices you want. Add unpeeled garlic cloves if you like roasted garlic too. Roast in covered pan at 350 for about 50 minutes, uncover, turn oven up to 425, roast for 15 minutes or until the white parts of the potatoes have started to brown slightly.

The radishes, like the garlic cloves, turn sweet.

Oh, and you can cube up the turnips and throw them in too. I've never done it with turnips, but a potato roast works with all types of root veggies. Carrots are also delicious in this.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

We got: various herbs, red and green lettuce, swiss chard and something else from our CSA.

From our other program we got- 2 qts strawberries, green onion, rhubarb, asparagus and something else.

All in all, we buy very little fresh veg/fruit because we have so much from these programs. It has been a bit tricky keeping the greens in good shape for the full week, but I am getting a system going and it works pretty well.

Radish "Curry"
Quarter radishes
sautee with garlic, tumeric, and a bit of oil and broth of your choosing
serve with rice

...this turned out really well. I didn't have the traditional curry ingredients on hand, I ended up using a bit of chilli seasoning. Still it was very good.


----------



## jessicafairy (Mar 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
do ya'll get to pick what's in your boxes or is it already assembled when you pick up? Our CSA is at a farm and we get a tote bag at the beginning of the season to fill up once a week (plus u pick)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Our CSA donates their leftovers to the food bank weekly.

I can't wait for tree fruit season! We are doing UPick organic strawberries next week and we have loads of raspberries on the property where we live about to ripen!!







:

Rainbowmoon- is your CSA Simple Gifts? Mine too!







If you need help with those raspberries I have a house full of raspberry fiends....


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

What do I do with the swiss chard?!!?


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

You can use swiss chard any way that you would use spinach. In frittatas, enchiladas, tacos, in lasagna or stuffed shell filling. It is mild, so it goes with anything.

I LOVE hakuri turnips. They are so good and sweet and moist. We eat them raw, but if we have any left after I devour them, we like them grilled or braised, too. Kohlrabi is good braised.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

We go to Natural Roots in Conway!








Gotta go check those raspberries today! We are going strawberry picking at Up in Gill Friday!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicafairy* 
Rainbowmoon- is your CSA Simple Gifts? Mine too!







If you need help with those raspberries I have a house full of raspberry fiends....


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

Picked up our new box today and we got:

apricots
plums
nectarines
red potatoes
jalapenos
lettuce
carrots
green beans
yellow squash
marjoram


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ours is just getting going - this was our 3rd week and we had a really cold early spring.

basil
dill
kale
sugar snap peas
lettuce
broccolini (? a broc/cauli cross I think)
flowers
1/2 doz eggs
and I still have a big bunch of bok choi left over from last week I need to use up!


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

subbing...I just started a CSA (backyard/frontyard based) with 2 friends for our community. We are currrently growing squashes of all kinds, melons, lettuces, snap peas, corn, many, many varieties of tomatoes, cucumbers, eggplant, peppers, herbs, onions, potatoes, leeks, and many, many native flowers.

So excited to start sharing!!


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein* 
What do I do with the swiss chard?!!?

The Joy of Cooking has a recipe for "chard tart" which is easy, full of chard and tasty. It's one of the few recipes my husband is confident making . . . he's made three of them for me since our baby came - a month ago!


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Subbing.

Our first CSA pickup is tomorrow. I'm expecting greens. Lotsa greens.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Ooh, subbing.

My second delivery is tomorrow.

last week we had a quart of strawberries, which I froze (since our own crop is also in and we are inundated).
1 bunch of garlic scapes - scape and spinach frittata
4 bunches of leaf lettuce - salad (I still have some; we don't eat that much salad!)


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

This week we got:

-strawberries
-chard
-kale
-collards
-bok choy
-mustard greens
-kohlrabi
-various lettuces
-endive

I think I'm forgetting something. Anyway, anyone have a great (vegan) recipe for kohlrabi? I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

I also need kohlrabi recipes of any kind. Well, ones that taste good, anyways.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein* 
What do I do with the swiss chard?!!?

I love chard wilted (sauteed) in butter, garlic and mushrooms. If you eat meat, you could also do really crispy bacon pieces for flavor. Soooo yummy! We sautee the stems, too.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tifpaul* 
I also need kohlrabi recipes of any kind. Well, ones that taste good, anyways.

http://www.cookitsimply.com/category-0020-02j71.html

If you google, there are several sites that have lists of recipes just for kohlrabi. Enjoy!







:
ETA: On the sidebar, I noticed a vegan recipes tab.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

1st pickup was last night.







: We got:

1 bunch Bok Choy - stir fry
1/2 lb. Broccoli - stir fry
1 bunch Tat Soi - Browned Butter Pasta with Tatsoi
http://backyardfarming.blogspot.com/...sa-week-2.html
1/2 lb. Kamatsuna, Kale & Mizuna Combo - Kale chips and add to soup
1/2 lb. Spinach - salad
8 Radishes - we love eating them raw, sometimes dipped in ranch

We pick our own, not prepacked. There's a big chalkboard that says what we get each week, and how much we get for a small share or a large share. They have scales for us to use for the things that are by weight. We can take less than the allotment of course. Leftovers are donated to local shelters/food bank.

Photo here, if the link works:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Dh4gU2O-cK...h/IMG_1221.JPG

Recipe for sweet dressing (yummy on spinach)
1 part real mayonaise
2 parts maple syrup
4 parts neutral flavoured salad oil


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We like kohlrabi braised (stir fry in a bit of oil and garlic until the kohlrabi gets a little color on it, then add oh, 1/2 inch of water or so. Cover and cook until tender.)

We like tat soi, too. To us, it tastes like a good cross between spinach and mustard. I like it stir fried in olive oil and garlic. Really good with all of the garlicky pan juices poured over polenta. Yum.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Pick up was yesterday and we got to tour the farm. So cool!

1 qt strawberries, 1 qt sugar snap peas, lettuce, broccoli, green onions, cucumbers.

We are going to do a stir fry with peas, onions, broccoli and cukes.


----------



## Mamatoto2 (Sep 2, 2002)

This past week we got LOTS of lettuce, spinach, zucchini and yellow summer squash, herbs, arugula, bok choi, radishes, and probably other things that I'm forgetting. Last night I made this pasta with arugula, asparagus, and bacon (which was yum-I used org. brown rice spaghetti FWIW) Tonight, I'm trying an arugula salad with pears, roasted grapes, and a roasted shallot dressing along with Japanese Zucchini and Onions and lots of sauteed spinach to go with some ribs that I'll be glazing with balsamic vinegar and a strawberry/raspberry/balsamic preserves that I made last week with the strawberries that we picked. I LOVE CSA season-new box tomorrow!


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

corn!!! i looove the local corn... but I am sad because of the drought this is the last week of it.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Mine was pretty much the same this week as last week
*about 8 bunches of leaf lettuce
*2 quarts strawberries
*1 bunch parsley
*1 bunch garlic scapes

I gave away a lot of the lettuce. My DH is out of town so I haven't been cooking just for me and DD, and don't really have time to prepare an elaborate salad when it's just me. I froze the strawberries for later use. Parsley I used in a quinoa-black bean-avocado salad. Garlic scapes are slated for pesto.

I love this thread. It's so fun to see the variation in what folks are getting and doing with their CSA produce!


----------



## dflanag2 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm glad to be here, too! This is our first CSA and we've been picking up for 3 weeks now. This week we have

bok choi
Chinese cabbage
a small head of cauliflower (what should I do with it other than steam it?)
garlic scapes (pesto and various recipes)
baby salad greens (a very nice salad)
Thai and Italian basil (pizza topping, frittata topping)
oregano (pizza topping, may add the rest to a soup)
lavendar (put it out to smell pretty in the bathroom







)
also our CSA has been giving out seedlings they didn't end up planting. So far I have planted a parsley, 2 tomato plants, some sort of hot pepper, ground cherries, basil, oregano, and rosemary.

The nice thing about the lettuce is that it keeps pretty well if you put it in a bowl with the bottom part in a little water. At least this is working for me b/c my greens still have roots attached! I also have an herb/asparagus keeper from Pampered Chef that is working pretty well.

I want to get up to speed on freezing things we aren't going to use right away (if they can be frozen, of course). My freezer is tiny, though. Maybe I should move the new refrigerator/freezer higher on the priority list!

Thanks for all the recipe ideas. I think I am going to the garlic scape/mushroom/bacon/greens stirfry tonight.


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

Our delivery was similar this week also.

My triumph was making two batches of pesto - one with cilantro and one with basil, and freezing them. Typically I don't do it in time and then the basil gets black and wilted - such a waste!


----------



## jessicafairy (Mar 8, 2004)

Our 4th week and we got more lettuce, kale, kohlrabi, salad mix, strawberries and broccoli and carrots!

I can't decide if I want to roast the carrots or just steam them. I want to cook them simply so I can bring out the fresh carroty goodness!

I need kale recipes for my anti-green eaters!


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

We got:

peaches
nectarines
apricots
pluots
sugar baby watermelon
green beans
lettuce(red and green leaf)
potatoes
pattypan and yellow squash
red cabbage
carrots
basil
cherry tomatoes

We will be eating a lot of salads. Tonight i'm making pasta and cooking artichokes from last week's box. I'm also making some soup to freeze today.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I'm making PESTO today! Yum! We're getting basil, tomatoes, squash & zucchini, elephant garlic, and corn lately, also some green beans. The corn is already gone. Yummy corn on the cob. The basil I shall dispatch today. Right now I'm just about finishing up the tomatoes with a BBT (bacon, basil and tomato) on olive bread.







.


----------



## dflanag2 (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschick* 
Radishes are delicious when roasted with potatoes.

Cube your potatoes, half your radishes. Toss all in oil+whatever spices you want. Add unpeeled garlic cloves if you like roasted garlic too. Roast in covered pan at 350 for about 50 minutes, uncover, turn oven up to 425, roast for 15 minutes or until the white parts of the potatoes have started to brown slightly.

The radishes, like the garlic cloves, turn sweet.

Oh, and you can cube up the turnips and throw them in too. I've never done it with turnips, but a potato roast works with all types of root veggies. Carrots are also delicious in this.

This sounds delicious! I am going to do this tonight as I dont' think I have EVER eaten a radish before in my life









One question: when you add the garlic, you leave the peel on? and push the clove out of the peel after cooking? Just wanted to clarify.

I'm so glad I found this thread!

Anyone do anything interesting with a big bunch of parsley? I will add it to soup, and add it when making meatballs, any other ideas?


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dflanag2* 
Anyone do anything interesting with a big bunch of parsley? I will add it to soup, and add it when making meatballs, any other ideas?

How about tabbouli or a parsley pesto?


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Parsely? Make tabouli!

Radishes are interesting cooked. A couple of years ago I got a great recipe from our farmer's mkt for "Smashed Radishes". It's here in a PDF. They're sort of cracked and then "pickled". The heat mixes with the vinegar and sugar and the liquid turns sort of pink. They're lovely!


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Radishes are also very yummy sliced thin and dipped in ranch dressing (or added to a salad). The radishes we are getting in our CSA have been very spicy!

Week 2 yesterday. Photo here:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Dh4gU2O-cK...h/IMG_1285.JPG

1 bunch tatsoi (will make the brown buttered pasta again, I think)
1 bunch bok choy (another stir fry I think)
1/4 lb. kale (will make kale chips again - those were yummy!!!!)
1 summer squash (will grill on the bbq to go with tonight's steaks)
8 radishes (sliced in salads, munched on raw as a snack)
1 1/4 lb. total of spinach and salad mix (salad, salad and more salad)
1/2 pint strawberries (we ate those in the car yesterday)
1/4 lb. garlic scapes (will use as a substitute for both garlic and green onion in pioneerwoman's garlic cheese bread, any more we will use to make pesto)

PioneerWoman's Garlic Cheese Bread:
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2...-cheese-bread/


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SophieAnn* 
1 summer squash (will grill on the bbq to go with tonight's steaks)

This kind of thing cracks me up about CSAs. ONE squash??? That'd serve about half a person here. LOL


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
This kind of thing cracks me up about CSAs. ONE squash??? That'd serve about half a person here. LOL

We split a share with another family and I'm always unsure of what to do with the one kohlrabi, or the tiny bunch of carrots or beets. So last week I started alternating who gets what, rather than divide such a small amount.

Tonight is pick-up. I wonder what there will be - hopefully tomatoes! Last week, we had:
salad greens
zucchinis
cucumbers
kohlrabi
beets
carrots
garlic scapes
basil


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
This kind of thing cracks me up about CSAs. ONE squash??? That'd serve about half a person here. LOL

We bought a small share, (since it's just the 2 of us) so a large share would get more. Also, it's pretty early in the growing season (that's just week 2) so we expect to get less early on.

Plus we'd eat more than just steak & summer squash. There'd also be garlic bread, potatoes, salad, etc. DH is a hungry man!


----------



## maryeliz (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone have suggestion for summer cabbage recipes? I really like cabbage, but I ate so much of it this winter that I'm feeling bored, and I also don't want to use any of my really heavy recipes (stuffed cabbage, etc). I've been making all kinds of coleslaw and I'm kind of burned out on that too.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

This week's boxes:
2 lbs summer squash, 2 bunches carrots, 1.5 lbs broccoli, 1 lb green beans, 1 lb sweet peppers, 1 head of lettuce, 1 bunch of basil, 1 bunch of beets, 1 lb onions, 1 lb potatoes, .5 lbs crimini mushrooms, .5 lb cucumber.
6 nectarines, 5 peaches, 4 apples, 2 lbs oranges, 2 lbs cherries, 1.5 lbs green grapes, 1.5 lbs plums, and a pint of blueberries.

And then I'll supplement all of that by going to the farmer's market and picking up corn, watermelon (for juice), apricots and strawberries.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryeliz* 
Anyone have suggestion for summer cabbage recipes? I really like cabbage, but I ate so much of it this winter that I'm feeling bored, and I also don't want to use any of my really heavy recipes (stuffed cabbage, etc). I've been making all kinds of coleslaw and I'm kind of burned out on that too.

Not sure what exactly summer cabbage is, but..

I really like braised cabbage, served with sausage or kielbasa (must be the german mennonite bit of me).
http://www.ehow.com/how_2157711_make...d-cabbage.html

Or, you could look for some traditional irish recipes - roasted cabbage & potatoes, or a traditional corned beef and cabbage dinner.

Do you like sauerkraut? You could make your own! Pop over to the Traditional Foods section and ask about home-fermentation. Or I think there would be a recipe in Nourishing Traditions.


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

This was a great week. We got:
squash
cabbage
green beans
red potatoes
onion
cherry tomatoes
tomatoes
bell peppers
carrots
lettuce
corn
watermelon

I made a black bean and corn salad yesterday.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

I have CSA envy big time. The bags we get are so paltry and generic compared to yours! I love our farmers, but I'm going to switch next year.

I do look forward to the spicy radishes. Radish slaw is scrummy!


----------



## maryeliz (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks SophieAnn for the cabbage recipes, I'm going to do cabbage and sausage recipes.

I've also not been getting a ton of variety, but I think its because it has been unusually cool and rainy here.

This week I got
salad greens
chard
spinach
broccoli
kale
broccoli leaf
beets
snap peas

I planning to make and freeze some spinach lasagna and a big batch of pork and vegetable dumplings. Last night we had mac and cheese with kale as a side.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Beets and Beet greens- what to do with these? I'm not a bug fan of beets...


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We love beet greens. They do have a bit of a bite to them--depending on the ones, they could be bitter. I use them anywhere I'd use spinach. In soups, inside the ricotta filliing of stuffed shells, in eggs, etc. Sometimes, I blanch them in boiling water first to remove some of the bitterness.

The easiest way to cook them is in some olive oil, garlic, and red chili flakes.

For beets? We love them, so I don't know that my suggestions are good for a beet hater. I like them roasted, boiled, in Harvard beets (a thick sweet and sour sauce), pickled, on salads. Never a bad beet.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

My favourite way to eat beets is boiled & buttered.







:

Peel and cut into pieces (big bite-sized)
Boil until tender
Drain, return to pot and add butter
Stir around to melt and coat - and serve!

They're also good with a light coating of olive oil, S&P then roasted in the oven at 375 or 400 if you're in a hurry.

I haven't yet found a way to enjoy the beet greens... so keep those ideas coming!


----------



## maryeliz (Oct 27, 2005)

After really really trying to make myself like beets, I have to admit that I don't really like them. The texture of cooked beets, as well as their sweetness, just doesn't appeal to me. However, I have found that if I finely grate raw beets and put them in salad they are not that bad.

I love beet greens chopped and sauteed with garlic or in soup.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Another beet hater here! I can also tolerate them grated on a salad but that is about it. I just got a couple this week so I am going to plop them into some leftover pickle brine and then try grating them onto salad...we'll see how that goes









For cabbage - Someone turned me onto this recipe and I was making it in the late winter quite often, but I think it would be good chilled as well so it could be considered summery. I add a little chicken or pork broth to the recipe to make it a little soupy, and also some zucchini and sesame oil for more flavor.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Quick-a...it/Detail.aspx

Otherwise, I just LOVE buttered cabbage so I can eat that as a side for just about any meat dish







:

I need some new ideas for bok choy. I've been just doing a saute with ginger, soy sauce, etc but I'm very bored with that and I have another big bag in the crisper. Ideas please?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aeress* 
Beets and Beet greens- what to do with these? I'm not a bug fan of beets...

I don't really care for the greens, but there's any number of things to do with the beets themselves.

My favorite way to prepare them is to oven roast them - I don't much care for them boiled. Once they're roasted, they can be grated into a simple salad (beets, chopped walnuts, crushed garlic and mayo), they can be chopped and added to a potato style salad (potatoes, pickles, chicken, peas, eggs, mayo), they can be chopped and tossed on top of a green salad (lovely with some goat or blue cheese), they can be brined and pickled with or without hard-cooked
eggs (cider vinegar and sugar). Raw, they can be tossed into a pot of cabbage soup for borscht... those are the things I tend to do with beets. Although just eating them hot roasted with butter and salt and pepper is also yummy.

You can also peel and chop them and toss them in a roasting pan with other root veggies and have a mixed root veggie hash. Potatoes, parsnips, onions, celeriac, etc. all work together nicely.


----------



## sbrinton (Jul 17, 2008)

This week, among other things, we got a bunch of diakon radishes. Any idea what to do with those?

I'll post more later about plans for this week, but for now I need to unpack the cooler full of veggies!


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

We packed up so much this week:
several different squash varieties
lemon and armenian cucumbers
tri-color beans
yellow pear tomatoes
japanese eggplant
green onions
red onion
sugar snap peas
parsley
oregano
basil (purple and green)
mini loaf of yummy chocolate espresso bread (my partner bakes)

We had a delicious cucumber, tomato, basil salad tonight. mmmmmmm


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

This thread is awesome.







My CSA last week was zucchini, a bunch of different lettuce, garlic scapes, and strawberries (it was a rough week on the farm here - wet! and early).

I wanted to share that I've been using the scapes in hummus and they have worked nicely and given a nice green tint to it.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbrinton* 
This week, among other things, we got a bunch of diakon radishes. Any idea what to do with those?

Yummy... love daikon. Much prefer it over red radishes.

You can chop it up and "pickle" it with julienned carrot for a nice light salad, or as a relish to meat dishes. This is common in Vietnamese food. You can add it to kimchee or other spicy pickles (Korean). You can add it to other types of marinated salads (Japanese). You can add it to other root vegetables for roasting, you can cook it like potato (except mashed). You can do all sorts of things with it. I used to make a gratin type dish with it. Or you can just chop it up and toss it on your green salad.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I've been learning to use more parts of the plant since getting CSA veggies. For example, I cut off the stems of swiss chard for certain dishes, but I keep them - and then add them to stir fry (which looks beautiful, especially since we get chard of all colors, white yellow and red).

I also put broccoli stems in, peeled and sliced so they taste kind of like water chestnuts.

Turnip and radish greens are not too tender but I'll throw a few leaves in when sauteeing other greens. I can't really tell, and I get more food value that way!


----------



## sbrinton (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aeress* 
Beets and Beet greens- what to do with these? I'm not a bug fan of beets...

Beet puree can be hidden in chocolate cake. PM me if you want the recipe...


----------



## sbrinton (Jul 17, 2008)

I've done a ton of cooking in the last 48 hours trying to keep up with the CSA.

Broccoli cheddar soup
Broccoli rice casserole
Thai chicken noodle soup (bok choy, green onions, snap peas)
Black beans, ham and greens (serve on polenta)
Chicken with a mole sauce, served with a great big salad
Quinoa salad with cherries and mizuna (good for lunch!)

We also prepped all the salad greens, rainbow chard, turnips and radishes.

Later this week I'm going to make a curry-apple-coleslaw, a bok choy salad and a japanese salad made with daikon radish. We'll probably also pick up a roasted chicken to have with garlic roasted kohlrabi, smashed turnips and sweet potatoes, and the chard sauteed with raisins and onions.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
Turnip and radish greens are not too tender but I'll throw a few leaves in when sauteeing other greens. I can't really tell, and I get more food value that way!

I was an adult before I realized that people ate the turnip bottoms on a regular basis. When I was a child, we usually picked ours before a root ever formed. And, if there was a root, it usually got thrown away.

I do eat the bottoms now, and I really like them.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbrinton* 
....

Later this week I'm going to make a curry-apple-coleslaw, a bok choy salad and a japanese salad made with daikon radish. We'll probably also pick up a roasted chicken to have with *garlic roasted kohlrabi*, smashed turnips and sweet potatoes, and the chard sauteed with raisins and onions.

Do you have a recipe/method for the garlic roasted kohlrabi?

I just got my first kohlrabi ever in my CSA and I'm not sure what to do with it....


----------



## jessicafairy (Mar 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SophieAnn* 
Do you have a recipe/method for the garlic roasted kohlrabi?

I just got my first kohlrabi ever in my CSA and I'm not sure what to do with it....

I would also like to see that recipe!

My first ever kohlrabi got grated with potatoes for potato pancakes/latkes!


----------



## maryeliz (Oct 27, 2005)

Last night I made a dumpling soup that was very successful:

3 cups chicken stock
vinegar and soy sauce to taste

heat to boiling

add 8 frozen pork and vegetable dumplings (I had made them earlier in the week)
a generous handful of rice stick noodles
finely chopped cabbage, broc leaf, spinach, broc stems, ginger, garlic (about three cups total)

simmer for about 8 minutes
add chopped scallions and basil
remove from heat
add a squeeze of lemon juice.

I might make this again tonight!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

That soup sounds great. I have some frozen (premade) dumplings in the freezer, so I think I'm going to try that this weekend.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

subbing! I only got through page two reading tonight, but I am a CSA newbie and love all the suggestions. I'll be back...


----------



## jldumm (Sep 6, 2006)

i shredded my kholrabi with carrot onion rice wine vinegar salt and pepper and garlic. yum


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

This week's pickup was:
- salad mix, spinach, arugula
- broccoli, fennel, kohlrabi (purple)
- peas in pod, strawberries, radishes
- summer squash (zucchini), green onions
- tatsoi, green cabbage, garlic scapes

Wednesday night I made PioneerWoman's spinach salad:
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2...ch-salad-ever/

Last night I made her Springy Shells, using the broccoli, zucchini, tatsoi, some green onions and some garlic scapes.
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2...pringy-shells/


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

i got fava beans this week. yum!


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

We got:

eggplant
peaches
oregano
lettuce
tomatoes
corn
green beans
cucumbers
carrots
potatoes
cabbage

I plan on making eggplant parm. Also tomorrow we are having a party for ds2's birthday so we are making potato salad, a veggie tray, a fruit tray, black bean and corn salad, pasta salad and homemade salsa.


----------



## amber913 (Jun 4, 2006)

We're drowning in zucchini. I've blanched and frozen A LOT, and have more coming all the time (dh drives for CSA, so farmers give him stuff). I've made zucchini cornbread, zuc patties, zuc "boats". I'd like some other ideas, if anyone has them

Some things I've been doing:
Kale chips
colcannon (mashed potatoes with onions and kale)
stuffed cabbage (stuffed with rice, onion, garlic, topped with cheese)
stuffed chard (see above, can use couscous, too)


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amber913* 
We're drowning in zucchini. I've blanched and frozen A LOT, and have more coming all the time (dh drives for CSA, so farmers give him stuff). I've made zucchini cornbread, zuc patties, zuc "boats". I'd like some other ideas, if anyone has them

Some things I've been doing:
Kale chips
colcannon (mashed potatoes with onions and kale)
stuffed cabbage (stuffed with rice, onion, garlic, topped with cheese)
stuffed chard (see above, can use couscous, too)

We had our first Open Garden event yesterday, and we served several recipes to share with guests the many goodies they could enjoy by joining our CSA







.

The hands-down favorite was a zucchini and corn chowder served room temperature. It was amazing. I have to hunt down the recipe, but I will post it ASAP. Even the kids loved it, and it had jalapeno in it!

ETA: here it is.


----------



## FullMetalMom (Aug 27, 2008)

Today I will be picking up:

•Cantaloupe
•Raspberries
•Bananas
•Strawberries
•Golden Sweet Pineapple
•Blueberries
•Red Seedless Grapes
•Dino Lacinato Kale
•Red Beet Roots
•Celery
•Romaine Lettuce
•Yukon Gold Potatoes
•Tomatoes on the Vine
•Broccoli
•Vidalia Sweet Onions
•Florida Avocado








:


----------



## treespeak (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amber913* 
We're drowning in zucchini. I've blanched and frozen A LOT, and have more coming all the time (dh drives for CSA, so farmers give him stuff). I've made zucchini cornbread, zuc patties, zuc "boats". I'd like some other ideas, if anyone has them

Some things I've been doing:
Kale chips
colcannon (mashed potatoes with onions and kale)
stuffed cabbage (stuffed with rice, onion, garlic, topped with cheese)
stuffed chard (see above, can use couscous, too)

We're over our heads in zucchini too. My favorite find for using up lots in one dish, is to pickle them. They're surprisingly crunchy and delish. Zuni Cafe has a great recipe here


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I like to serve zucchini in a creamy baked dish.

I sautee the zuchs (and summer squash too) in butter. Then I take a baking dish, put garlic on the bottom, then layer the sliced zucchini. Over each layer I sprinkle a pinch of salt and a more generous amount of parmesan cheese - oh, and black pepper would probably make sense too (we're so "frugal" I haven't replaced our pepper when it ran out last year). Then I pour some cream over the top (or, actually I usually use whole milk and add some pats of butter, because I don't usually have cream!) and bake it at 350F for about 25 minutes. Very creamy and yummy!


----------



## tantrumtracker (Jul 13, 2009)

I bet some cheddar cheese would be good on that, and maybe a layer of homemade bread crumbs to make it a little crispy on top...sorry to add to your recipe...I am just thinking out loud cause I have zucchini and squash coming out of my ears from our garden. I have been trying to come up with a recipe that my kids would eat them...I may try tonight. Didn't think about the garlic and parm cheese...thanks for posting.
Take care


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tantrumtracker* 
...sorry to add to your recipe...









that's what a recipe is for!

I like both ideas (cheddar and breadcrumbs), I might try them next time!


----------



## yogabug (May 4, 2004)

I wasn't able to open the Zucchini corn chowder recipe. Could someone copy it into a post?? Thanks. I have a corn chowder in the crock pot and might want to try to spice it up a bit-especially if it will help the kids to like it.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the zuchinni recipes! We're drowning in it, too.

Tonight is okra, corn, and tomatoes. I need to salvage some starchy corn that I bought at the farmers' market this weekend. So hopefully the sauciness of that will do it.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey everyone! I found this neat website with tips and suggestions for cooking/serving all kinds of fruits & veg. I found it when searching for what to do with my kohlrabi.

http://www.metro.ca/conseil-expert/jardinier.en.html
(the website is in english despite the url being french)

Look to the right-hand side menu to navigate:
*The greengrocer*
Fruit basket
Vegetable basket
Canning fruits and vegetables

Example:
Click Vegetable basket
Then Click Leaf Vegetables
which will take you to this page:
http://www.metro.ca/conseil-expert/j...uilles.en.html
where there's info on all kinds of info on different leafy veg - including kohlrabi. There's a few different cooking & serving suggestions on each veg page.

I've got this bookmarked for whenever I'm not sure what to do with something from my CSA.


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amber913* 
We're drowning in zucchini. I've blanched and frozen A LOT, and have more coming all the time (dh drives for CSA, so farmers give him stuff). I've made zucchini cornbread, zuc patties, zuc "boats". I'd like some other ideas, if anyone has them


apparently, zucchini "chips" are good - slice and dry them, eat with dip

also, you can bread and fry them. what isn't yummy fried?


----------



## Mamatoto2 (Sep 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amber913* 
We're drowning in zucchini. I've blanched and frozen A LOT, and have more coming all the time (dh drives for CSA, so farmers give him stuff). I've made zucchini cornbread, zuc patties, zuc "boats". I'd like some other ideas, if anyone has them

Some things I've been doing:
Kale chips
colcannon (mashed potatoes with onions and kale)
stuffed cabbage (stuffed with rice, onion, garlic, topped with cheese)
stuffed chard (see above, can use couscous, too)

I always make tons of zucchini bread, bake them in mini loaf pans and then freeze them. They keep well and then I have something easy to pull out as a little treat throughout the year. You can make endless varieties. We love double chocolate (add cocoa and choc. chips,) lemon poppyseed, cranberry orange, chocolate cherry, lemon blueberry, etc.


----------

